# Field PG M übertakten



## wincc (14 Dezember 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen ob man ein Field PG M übertakten kann

Prozessort Intel 1,6 Ghz 

benötige es nur noch selten da ich andere laptops nutze daher könnte ich mich an eine übertaktung wagen...

=) 

wer hat infos?


----------



## Flinn (14 Dezember 2008)

Tacho,
kann dir leider auch nicht sagen, ob das klappt.

Aber mach doch mal!  
Wenn's bei dir gut klappt, dann traue ich mich auch bei meiner Kiste...

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Deine Frage passt übrigens gut zu Deiner Signatur...


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Dezember 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> ...
> benötige es nur noch selten...


Wenn Du es dann aber wirklich brauchst (wenn auch nur selten), würd ich den Quatsch sein lassen ...


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wenn Du es dann aber wirklich brauchst (wenn auch nur selten), würd ich den Quatsch sein lassen ...



bzw. mal fragen, ob es jemand haben will *sichunauffälligmeldet*


----------



## edison (15 Dezember 2008)

Wenns denn schneller sein soll, dann findet sich sicherlich jemand (Ich z.B.) der Dir das PG für einen Preis abkauft, für den es dann einen schnelleren Rechner zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## gravieren (15 Dezember 2008)

Oder ICH   

Mal unter der Rubrik   "biete" stellen.

1,6 GHz sind schon Cool.




(Hab ein FPG   P3-800 )  *ROFL*


----------



## edison (15 Dezember 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hab ein FPG P3-800


 
Ich hab nen 700er


----------



## gravieren (15 Dezember 2008)

> Ich hab nen 700er :wink:


 

Schon gut, ziehe mein Angebot zurück, du hast es nötiger. *ROFL*


----------



## edison (15 Dezember 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Schon gut, ziehe mein Angebot zurück, du hast es nötiger.


 
Schon gut, so schlimm isses nich - der 700er is "nurnoch" für die Heimautomation zuständig.

@Wincc
Wenn Du unbedingt das PG schneller haben möchtest, dann frag doch mal bei Eichler an.
Die bieten auf ihrer Webseite Hochrüstungen fürs Field PG an.


----------



## wincc (16 Dezember 2008)

=) naja 1.6Ghz geht.. das 2Ghz ist natürlich der hammer dagegen..... 

verkaufen geht leider nicht ... da würde sich mein chef wundern

*ROFL*


=) hat noch keiner ans übertakten gedacht ? 

... problem könnte die hitze sein da  PG ja eigendlich standartmäßig schon 

glühen 

tools funzen nich da das MB nich erkannt wird .. Siemens eben -.- 

was könnte man noch tun ?


----------



## OHGN (16 Dezember 2008)

> :grin: Never touch a running system :grin:


 
Was willst Du den mit dem PG machen (wenn ich mal so dumm fragen darf)?
Also mir wäre es um das Teil zu schade als das ich durch solche Spielereien einen Defekt riskieren würde........


----------



## wincc (16 Dezember 2008)

bin nur neugierig wieschnell man die mühle bringt



jetzt sag ich einfach mal ganz vermessen .... wenns raucht .. wirds repariert


----------



## sue port (17 Dezember 2008)

hola wincc,

http://www.chip.de/artikel/CPU-Workshop-Pentium-4-A-_1-6-GHz-auf-2-133-GHz-uebertakten_12810753.html

hier steht, was geht, ich persönlich würd aber finger davon lassen, wenn pg abraucht will chef bestimmt wissen warum ;-)

greetinx


sue


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> bin nur neugierig wieschnell man die mühle bringt ...


jajaja, schon gut. Du willst ja in Wirklichkeit nicht Dein PG, sondern uns quälen. So nach dem Motto: hab nochn alten Bentley in der Garage rumstehen. mal schauen, ob und wie lange man den ohne Luftfilter fahren kann und wie schnell er dann wird ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> hola wincc,
> 
> http://www.chip.de/artikel/CPU-Workshop-Pentium-4-A-_1-6-GHz-auf-2-133-GHz-uebertakten_12810753.html
> 
> ...


 
Der Test bringt leider gar nichts da es hier um Desktop Prozzis ging die mit Boards getestet wurden deren BIOS Overclocking zulässt...

Beim PG ist wohl der Pentium M gemeint und vom BIOS her ist da zumindest mal dicht.

Eine legitime Leistungssteigerung kannst du eventuell mit anderem RAM Speicher erzielen (nicht nur mit mehr sondern mit einer höheren Spezifikation) Bei Notebooks ist nämlich gerne mal ne nummer kleiner drinne -> und hier würde sich die Kiste selbst darauf einstellen wenn sie es erkennt und dadurch flotter werden.

Bei meinem Gerät hat das einiges gebracht - vor allem Dual Channel, also beide Sockel mit einem identischen Modul bestücken...


----------

